# Help with aisle widths in assembly occupancy housing a craft show



## wfd1366 (Dec 20, 2012)

Our local event center is holding a craft show and have asked me to make sure their aisle widths are accurate.  I'm racking my brain to figure this out.  Anyone know of an easy way to figure this out?

One section of the event is 11,200 sq ft with 800 occupancy load...as an example.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2012)

City building ???

City sponsored event?

Private promoter ???

Would request a floor plan showing proposed layout

Me

Give me some main aisles , cross aisles, and aisles to any exit in the building

A little hard to give advice without a plan or idea what they want to do


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 20, 2012)

I would recommend using the Mercantile provisions of 1017 of the IFC (if applicable) or Section 36.2.5 of NFPA 101/1 (if applicable) You will need to know the egress capacity of the exits for level ground or stair/ramp factors .2/.3

Typically I use 36" and never less than 30" for aisles serving merchandise areas to exit access ailses for venues like this.  I use the egress factor for Occupant load to determine the exit access aisles to the various exits.  We also reguire taping when they want to change the use so vendors know not to encroach into the marked lines on the floor.


----------



## elowpop (Dec 21, 2012)

use ADAi

get their  idea first

Use ADA  standards


----------



## midwestFCO (Dec 21, 2012)

I use 44" for the main aisle(s) and 30-36" for the cross aisles.  I like the tape idea, although we have never had an issue with the vendors creeping out of their space.


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you have a building official that can give some guidance???


----------



## jeharrarch (Dec 21, 2012)

Depending on your state statutes / code, a RDP may legally be required to be involved for this alteration to components of the means of egress (even though it's temporary).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2012)

I attend quit a few of these with my wife and have never been to one that did not have at least an 8 ft aisle width. They do not work well without wide aisle spacing.

As far as code requirements they are a minimum and the 44" for main aisles and 30-36" for cross aisles would be correct

Remember each vendor space is also a queue space or check out counter where people will congregate to look and shop. If you allow 30" for each vendors queue area  and a 36" aisle then that will be the 8 ft it takes to allow the people to move through the event.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Frank (Dec 21, 2012)

As a practical matter to allow for circulation they should be looking at 6-8 feet.

Code minimum for egress would be 44 inches

Code minimum for accessibility is 36 inches but need 60 inch passing space every 200 ft


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2012)

Assume someone is standing at booths on each side and you need a 36" POT down the center


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you have the exit width to discharge all the occupants minus the displays? Is the occupant load calculated based on the area deducted by the displays and all the garden gnomes? Focus on the exit width and travel distance. All the other elements reduce these distances and width further.


----------

